# Ready to ditch Godaddy - looking for a new host...



## Webservant (Sep 23, 2009)

Godaddy has been overselling for some time. I have about had it, and I am considering looking for a new host. Here's what I get:

150 Gigs server space
1500 Gigs bandwidth per month
100 email addresses
20 email 'aliases' (forwarders)
linux hosting
$168 per year

I need those items, as a minimum. As to price, I don't think I could go over $200 per year.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Curt (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Stormer Hosting - Hosting Plans.


----------



## Casey (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this for a church?


----------



## Webservant (Sep 23, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> Is this for a church?


Yes, I should have made that clear. Aisquith Presbyterian Church


----------

